# Do Ubers Get Special Treatment from the Police?



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got pulled over for the first time ever while Ubering last night in uptown Dallas. I had two ridiculously drunk pax in the back seat. Well the cop comes over with his flashlight, peeks in, and asks "Are you an Uber?" I say yes and he says "Well you just blew through that right turn on red. It wasn't even close. Be more careful next time." And that was it. He didn't even look at my license and insurance. Not a word about the drunks in the back. I was just on my way. Felt very good about it. Was this typical or atypical do you think?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I haven't had a run in with the police but I have been hearing of many police giving Uber drivers a pass. They know, or believe, it could get us deactivated and I think many appreciate the service of keeping drunks off the roads.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I had cop pulled to my side while I was waiting with my hazards on for a rider, asked me if I had trouble I said "No just waiting for a rider, I'm an Uber". He gave me a thumbs up and kept on going. On another occasion there was three of us in a campus parking lot taking a break, a cop pulled over and asked us what was we doing there, we told him "Taking a break, Uber drivers" He said "Thank you for helping us out" and left.
I can't deny I felt like


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

I think he was more concerned with your drunk pax getting home safely and kept off the road and saving him from perhaps dealing with a DUI incident if you weren't there.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I certainly would NOT count on anybody getting a pass from any police officer because there is so much variance.

The officer's attitude will be some blend of their personal priorities and approach to their job, the priorities of the department, and the personality/priorities of their immediate supervisor. I know of agencies where an individual officer's enforcement activities are 100% up to that officer's discretion, and other agencies (in the same geographic area) where if they make a traffic stop, they have to take some enforcement action.

My guess is that many police officers have a soft spot in their hearts for Uber drivers. Partly because we're out there the same hours they are -- and dealing with the same crazy asses. And partly because those of you who do late nights truly are performing a community service, while hopefully making a worthwhile amount of money.

But don't count on getting cut a break!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

To some degree, yes. Of course it always helps to be 100% respectable with the officer, as well 

Tell you what helps even more though.... A peace officers card. I used to be a correctional officer. Got pulled over for speeding about 4X's. Every time they would ask for my driver's license, i would hand them that, plus my peace officers card. They would just glance at it, and say, just slow down a little, and have a good day  

Sure ! Thank you ! You too


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I certainly would NOT count on anybody getting a pass from any police officer because there is so much variance.
> 
> The officer's attitude will be some blend of their personal priorities and approach to their job, the priorities of the department, and the personality/priorities of their immediate supervisor. I know of agencies where an individual officer's enforcement activities are 100% up to that officer's discretion, and other agencies (in the same geographic area) where if they make a traffic stop, they have to take some enforcement action.
> 
> ...


Yeap, I try to maintain a good driving record and being respectful is just a given, at least for me. Plus I wouldn't like to be working this job just to hand the City or County my hard earned money.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I've been cut slack both as an uber driver and as driver. I have actually thanked by a cop for working the drunk hours... 

I also got pulled over, with a rider, and got my car searched. Pulled because he wanted to check my window tint, at 130 AM. I know he saw me pill out of the bar parking lot that's why I got pulled. 

He patted me down half assed. I had a knife on my belt that I forgot I even had and he did when see it. When he asked to search my car I said wjat if i say no... he was going to call in the dogs so I relented...he searched my car about as half assed as he searched me. 

My rider had a 1/8th or so of weed.. ugh


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I agree with most of what has already been said. Many cops give favorable discretionary treatment to Uber drivers because the "word" has come down from on high that they unofficially appreciate us keeping drunks off the road and get paid far less then cops. However, that's not a guarantee. If you get a cop in a bad mood or you're disrespectful then expect to be treated like everyone else.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

With cops, there are 2 schools of thinking for the most part....

1) I don't want to hurt this guy's way of making a living by jamming him up with tickets.... you'll get cut slack.
Or
2) This guy has is responsible for lives, and spends a lot of time on the road, much more than regular drivers, if anyone should be a safe driver it's this guy. You get zero slack.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The funny part was I thought the riders might get pissed at me. They weren't. They were pissed at the cop... "Why is this asshole pulling you over? You didn't do anything wrong! You're the best uber driver ever!" lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

No cop would mess with "The Coachman", because he always rings twice.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I got pulled over for the first time ever while Ubering last night in uptown Dallas. I had two ridiculously drunk pax in the back seat. Well the cop comes over with his flashlight, peeks in, and asks "Are you an Uber?" I say yes and he says "Well you just blew through that right turn on red. It wasn't even close. Be more careful next time." And that was it. He didn't even look at my license and insurance. Not a word about the drunks in the back. I was just on my way. Felt very good about it. Was this typical or atypical do you think?


Police want drunk driving arrest. A right on red ticket isn't worth it to them. The cop was just checking to see if you were intoxicated. I've had many many "have a nice evening and be careful stops" in my 17 years of driving.


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Police want drunk driving arrest. A right on red ticket isn't worth it to them. The cop was just checking to see if you were intoxicated. I've had many many "have a nice evening and be careful stops" in my 17 years of driving.


Not so sure about that...ive been pulled over and ticketed for almost everything. Speeding, roll through stop sign, expired tags while at the bottom of my street and cop had it towed. Illegal parking when i parked in front of a liqour store downtown to run in and use the atm to get cash out to pay for a different ticket. Tinted windows, red light camera...last time i was pulled over i was on the way to pick up a rider and after i explained i was an uber looking for him, the cop said handle your business and have a good day.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Drago619 said:


> Not so sure about that...ive been pulled over and ticketed for almost everything. Speeding, roll through stop sign, expired tags while at the bottom of my street and cop had it towed. Illegal parking when i parked in front of a liqour store downtown to run in and use the atm to get cash out to pay for a different ticket. Tinted windows, red light camera...last time i was pulled over i was on the way to pick up a rider and after i explained i was an uber looking for him, the cop said handle your business and have a good day.


Driving in CA is different. Your state is broke and needs every penny it can muster. I'm sure cops hand out more jaywalking tickets there then all the other states combined.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

The officers must be nice people else we would be watichng you getting shot at on Facebook live. 
Uber on !


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Driving in CA is different. Your state is broke and needs every penny it can muster. I'm sure cops hand out more jaywalking tickets there then all the other states combined.


Are you kidding me ? In Cali, a cop is liable to slam you on the ground and beat your A$$ for jay walkibg !  Lol


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I got pulled over for the first time ever while Ubering last night in uptown Dallas. I had two ridiculously drunk pax in the back seat. Well the cop comes over with his flashlight, peeks in, and asks "Are you an Uber?" I say yes and he says "Well you just blew through that right turn on red. It wasn't even close. Be more careful next time." And that was it. He didn't even look at my license and insurance. Not a word about the drunks in the back. I was just on my way. Felt very good about it. Was this typical or atypical do you think?


This has nothing todo with being an Uber driver. This happens all the time. You just never hear about it. People will complain far more often than they will compliment. This is one of the reasons the rating system is not fixable in its current form.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> This has nothing todo with being an Uber driver. This happens all the time. You just never hear about it. People will complain far more often than they will compliment. This is one of the reasons the rating system is not fixable in its current form.


I've been pulled over quite a few times in my life. And I've never had a stop where the cop didn't at least check my license and insurance and run them through the system for warrants.


----------



## humblyballin (Apr 5, 2017)

One of my first nights Lyft driving I saw the same cop follow me and go around different neighborhood street to watch me again, about 7 times in one night I ran into him. He didn't pull me over, but he didn't need to make me paranoid when I'm driving drunk ppl home safely and have nothing in my system.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Are you kidding me ? In Cali, a cop is liable to slam you on the ground and beat your A$$ for jay walkibg !  Lol


Don't be ridiculous.... I'm white.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

humblyballin said:


> One of my first nights Lyft driving I saw the same cop follow me and go around different neighborhood street to watch me again, about 7 times in one night I ran into him. He didn't pull me over, but he didn't need to make me paranoid when I'm driving drunk ppl home safely and have nothing in my system.


Why didn't you stop, get out, walk over to his car, and ask him what he wanted?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I've had a couple instances where I knew I should have been pulled over and wasn't. One time I was on a residential street and didn't realize the speed limit dropped to 25, I was doing 40. Pulled up to a 4 way stop and see the officer stopped there too. He flashed his brights at me so I was like crap he wants me to go so he can get behind me to pull me over. I had a lit up Uber sign in my front windshield. I went and he just stayed right there. I'm also at certain it was due to the sign in my car


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yesterday I apparently had a drop off in a not so great area. Saw the cop behind me watching the pax get out. After I start driving and turn a corner the cop flashed me and once he came to my car "do you know what area you're in?" "No officer" "I suggest getting out of here quickly, not a good place to be white, especially with your nice car". I thanked him, went offline and high tailed it out of there. This was during the middle of the day too. Couldn't imagine being there at night.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I certainly would NOT count on anybody getting a pass from any police officer because there is so much variance.
> !


That's about right, there is a huge amount of variance depending on everything from department policy, and consent decrees, to how the officer feels any particular afternoon.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I got pulled over for the first time ever while Ubering last night in uptown Dallas. I had two ridiculously drunk pax in the back seat. Well the cop comes over with his flashlight, peeks in, and asks "Are you an Uber?" I say yes and he says "Well you just blew through that right turn on red. It wasn't even close. Be more careful next time." And that was it. He didn't even look at my license and insurance. Not a word about the drunks in the back. I was just on my way. Felt very good about it. Was this typical or atypical do you think?


One night I picked up 4 pax and took them to their destination and it was a narrow dirt road in sketchy area. Uber's everywhere. Police were allowing us through to drop off. On the way out I was stopped (maybe because I was female) and told to get out of the area quickly as trouble was expected. Didn't have to tell me twice.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I've had a couple of interesting things with pax in sketchy areas. I'm a retired cop, so I'm pretty familiar with our "garden spots" in the entire Miami-Dade County area.

One morning, I had an airport run, an airport to Miami Beach ride, and then I picked up a lovely young woman at one of the premier hotels on Miami Beach. She was just getting off work at the hotel at about 9 AM. I started the ride and the hair went up on the back of my neck when I saw her destination. It was in the heart of the hood, about 3 blocks from the worst of the worst. But I also knew that it was 9 AM and all the assholes would be asleep, so no worries.

As we started into the sketchy area, she quietly asked, "Um...do you know this area -- 'cause it's not such a nice area?" I said yes, and gave her a couple of "local landmarks" and told her precisely where they were in relation to her home address. She was shocked, and said she couldn't believe I knew the area and would still drive her there. I told her I knew the area better than to be afraid at 9 AM, and she laughed and said I was right..."but not at 9 PM, right?"

I told her I'd been there many times at 9 PM, 2 AM, whenever...but not as a civilian. Then I told her I was a retired cop. She asked if she could request me every time!

Another time, myself and a whole bunch of other Uber XL drivers got a slew of rides taking people into the hood for a corporate do-good mission. These were all 40-ish business guys, mostly white, going to paint an elementary school as a public service project. Their company had flown them into Miami from all over the country to do good work for a week...and staying at nice hotels on Miami Beach with a little relaxation at night.

The drive across the causeway from the middle Beach to Miami is quite scenic -- beautiful bay waters, dazzling skyline, and it was one of those crystal-clear winter days that makes everything just glitter. It's stunning, and I never get tired of it.

But pretty quickly after we got to the mainland, the scenery started to change. So did the facial expressions I was seeing in the rear view mirror. The eyes got wider and wider, eventually reaching saucer size. Finally someone asked the question that was on everyone's mind: _"Are you sure we're going the right way?"_

I said yes, and told them their destination was between "Miracle Mile" and a couple of public housing projects. They had heard of Miracle Mile in Coral Gables (an upscale shopping/dining area), but I told this one was a little different. The cops call this area Miracle Mile because it's where all the pimps, ho's, drug dealers, and thugs hang out. But NOT in daylight. I assured them they would be fine where they were going, at the time of day they were going to be there. And they were.

Just a couple of weeks ago, I had another ride back into that area and went by the school. They did a great job!


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

I tapped change route on my waze at the lights (red) and police tapped on my window, yelled at me saying he has enough evidence to charge me of distracted driving. He gave me $490 ticket.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Deoxlar said:


> I tapped change route on my waze at the lights (red) and police tapped on my window, yelled at me saying he has enough evidence to charge me of distracted driving. He gave me $490 ticket.


Sounds like there should be more to this.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol i guess that settles it...Everyone take $495 to your local precinct and plead guilty to distracted driving...Looking at/touching a phone while driving is the entirety of our job descript

Ion


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Cops appreciate Uber. 

Here is a cop that pulled over a guy who happened to be an Uber driver and in the process of transporting two guys who were three sheets to the wind and would otherwise be trying to drive home on their own because they would never consider paying for a cab. So...yeah, you get a break.

Uber saves a lot of trouble for everyone. Less drunks get arrested. Less drunks run people over. Less mess and hassle for cops. It's a symbiotic relationship.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I've been pulled over 4-5 times while Ubering (Right turn on red where it was posted No Turn on Red, tail light out, license plate light out twice in the same night, etc.) in all cases he pretty much let me go right away when they found out I was Ubering. A few times they drove up while I was waiting for a PAX to ask what I was doing there again once it was obvious I was driving for Uber thanked me and drove off. Now parking "cops" are a whole other story they are brutal on rideshare drivers. They don't care what you are doing.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

They give a pass cause uber drivers are like a bullet proof vest between the cops and soceity lol...


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Sounds like there should be more to this.


No that was it. Cop told me that I am only allowed to tap once to answer call and tap once to end call on the phone. Anything else while the car is not pulled over safety and legally is distracted driving. His words and apparently our laws here.


----------



## Kentucky Miss (Apr 18, 2017)

If your phone is positioned on your windscreen police can see it. Its better to have it next to your steering wheel. 

For this and other great training tips and hints, search for Anytime Rideshare Training on the Internet. Its cheap, fast and really effective. I loved it!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In the Capital of Your Nation, some of its suburbs and especially at its airports, the police have, for the most part, stopped bothering cab drivers. Why? They have a new toy: TNC drivers.

If I am driving the cab and am stopped in front of a building waiting for my customer, the police will go right by me. If I am doing the same in my UberX car, the police will pull behind me and run me out of there.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Only time I've been stopped with a fare was coming out of a bar loaded with drunks, and the cop had no way to know I was an Uber and not a customer. He claimed I weaved over the line which was BS, he just saw where I came out of. No problem.

From what I've seen the politicians don't like us very much because they rely on that money from DUI charges. The police appreciate us more because they are the first ones to see the accident scenes.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I wonder if it is because the passengers are paying for the time and had nothing to do with the violation.


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

In the bay area I've been pulled over multiple times in the palo alto area, of the 5 late night rides I have given I was pulled over for 3 of them. No tickets though.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Oh really? Well I am in California and did a straight on a right turn only and said I was an uber driver following gps and he said oh well can't follow gps must follow traffic rules and gave me a ticket. So no it's not a free pass.

I guess I just have really bad luck


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

A cop is a human, and we are all different. We are also affected by things that happen to us all day. Did he get a letter from IRS that day? Served with divorce papers? His boss chewed him out over something that wasn't his fault? The last contact he had with a citizen was less than enriching? All these things ... YOU have no control over, but they effect his mood, or response to you. 
Just as he doesn't know what he's going to get as he walks up to your window, neither do you. 
I always start out friendly, and as soon as I get the vibe that it's not going to be friendly, I change to defense. Not saying anything, not agreeing to searches, etc. I never agree to a search - in my mind the request is an act of aggression, and I shut down. No talking. No consent. Nothing. I let the cop set the tone. And if he wants to 'call the dogs' for the search, I am ok with that. It's a bluff 99% of the time. No consent to search - EVER.



Shinezz said:


> Oh really? Well I am in California and did a straight on a right turn only and said I was an uber driver following gps and he said oh well can't follow gps must follow traffic rules and gave me a ticket. So no it's not a free pass.
> 
> I guess I just have really bad luck


Going straight on a right turn only is a HEAD ON ACCIDENT.
Of course he won't let you go on that. You ran a red light - and I've never had GPS tell me to run a red light.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Shinezz said:


> Oh really? Well I am in California and did a straight on a right turn only and said I was an uber driver following gps and he said oh well can't follow gps must follow traffic rules and gave me a ticket.


That's a great ticket! I wish our guys would write more like that.

Within about 30 seconds Thursday afternoon, Google Maps told me to drive down a closed, barricaded street, and then told me to turn the wrong way on a one-way street. Instead, I drove another 50 feet, made a legal turn and dropped my pax off safely.

Should I have followed the GPS? That's the flimsiest excuse I can imagine.

If following the GPS were all that is required, we'd all be replaced by automomous vehicles already!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't think a cop is likely to give an Uber driver a free pass.

For every cop out there grateful about Ubers taking drunks off the road there is probably another cop that is furious we are preventing them from padding their DUI arrest stats.

Cops are kind of like taxis... we have the same goals... we all want a drunk person in our car tonight... but that doesn't mean we are necessarily friends... we are competition.

Cops, taxis, and ubers all compete over a valuable limited resource. A drunk person can only ride in one of these three cars tonight. The cop car, the taxi, or the Uber. Every drunk that takes an Uber is a drunk that a cop cannot arrest to show how good he is at his job and how much he deserves a promotion, and how much the police in general need more public funds. The police stand to benefit from more drunk drivers, not less.



> I also got pulled over, with a rider, and got my car searched. Pulled because he wanted to check my window tint, at 130 AM. I know he saw me pill out of the bar parking lot that's why I got pulled.
> 
> He patted me down half assed. I had a knife on my belt that I forgot I even had and he did when see it. When he asked to search my car I said wjat if i say no... he was going to call in the dogs so I relented...he searched my car about as half assed as he searched me.
> 
> My rider had a 1/8th or so of weed.. ugh


I would have refused the search and let them bring the drug dog if they wanted. Chances are they wouldn't bother with it, even though the dog probably goes off on command of the officer and is a loophole around needing a warrant.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I think that most cops realize that for every drunk driver that they ticket, another gets into a serious accident that may result in injury or even death to the driver or others. Uber has reduced both, which overall is view favorable by most police supervisors, who unofficially "pass the word" down.

Cops have plenty of other work to keep them busy. However, the decision to treat a particular Uber driver lightly or harshly is, and will continue to be, highly dependent of the nature of the offense, the attitude of the driver, and the discretion of the cop. There are no guarantees. "Your mileage may vary."


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> A cop is a human, and we are all different. We are also affected by things that happen to us all day. Did he get a letter from IRS that day? Served with divorce papers? His boss chewed him out over something that wasn't his fault? The last contact he had with a citizen was less than enriching? All these things ... YOU have no control over, but they effect his mood, or response to you.
> Just as he doesn't know what he's going to get as he walks up to your window, neither do you.
> I always start out friendly, and as soon as I get the vibe that it's not going to be friendly, I change to defense. Not saying anything, not agreeing to searches, etc. I never agree to a search - in my mind the request is an act of aggression, and I shut down. No talking. No consent. Nothing. I let the cop set the tone. And if he wants to 'call the dogs' for the search, I am ok with that. It's a bluff 99% of the time. No consent to search - EVER.
> 
> ...





UberBastid said:


> A cop is a human, and we are all different. We are also affected by things that happen to us all day. Did he get a letter from IRS that day? Served with divorce papers? His boss chewed him out over something that wasn't his fault? The last contact he had with a citizen was less than enriching? All these things ... YOU have no control over, but they effect his mood, or response to you.
> Just as he doesn't know what he's going to get as he walks up to your window, neither do you.
> I always start out friendly, and as soon as I get the vibe that it's not going to be friendly, I change to defense. Not saying anything, not agreeing to searches, etc. I never agree to a search - in my mind the request is an act of aggression, and I shut down. No talking. No consent. Nothing. I let the cop set the tone. And if he wants to 'call the dogs' for the search, I am ok with that. It's a bluff 99% of the time. No consent to search - EVER.
> 
> ...


No it was not a head on. It was a five lane road and I was just in the wrong lane and the other cars would not let me over. Stupid ticket trap is all it was. So please don't act like you know what your talking about.



UberBastid said:


> A cop is a human, and we are all different. We are also affected by things that happen to us all day. Did he get a letter from IRS that day? Served with divorce papers? His boss chewed him out over something that wasn't his fault? The last contact he had with a citizen was less than enriching? All these things ... YOU have no control over, but they effect his mood, or response to you.
> Just as he doesn't know what he's going to get as he walks up to your window, neither do you.
> I always start out friendly, and as soon as I get the vibe that it's not going to be friendly, I change to defense. Not saying anything, not agreeing to searches, etc. I never agree to a search - in my mind the request is an act of aggression, and I shut down. No talking. No consent. Nothing. I let the cop set the tone. And if he wants to 'call the dogs' for the search, I am ok with that. It's a bluff 99% of the time. No consent to search - EVER.
> 
> ...





Shinezz said:


> No it was not a head on. It was a five lane road and I was just in the wrong lane and the other cars would not let me over. Stupid ticket trap is all it was. So please don't act like you know what your talking about.


And it was not a red light the light was green and yes gps always sends me in the wrong direction


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Me: *driving to my usual start shift spot a gas station*

(Sirens) 

*pull over safely with signal*

Cop: license please 

Me: here you go

Cop: where are you headed? 

Me: gas station 

Cops: what's at the gas station? 

Me: gas and stuff, and uh, I'm Uber, yeah! 

Cop: oh! You're Uber! Just wanted to let you know, your headlight is out on the right side, here step out and take a look. 


He shook my hand too.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

rman954 said:


> Me: *driving to my usual start shift spot a gas station*
> 
> (Sirens)
> 
> ...


If it was after midnight, he stopped you to see if you were drunk. The headlight gave him a legitimate reason to stop you. He would have treated you the same way if you weren't an Uber driver.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I got pulled over for the first time ever while Ubering last night in uptown Dallas. I had two ridiculously drunk pax in the back seat. Well the cop comes over with his flashlight, peeks in, and asks "Are you an Uber?" I say yes and he says "Well you just blew through that right turn on red. It wasn't even close. Be more careful next time." And that was it. He didn't even look at my license and insurance. Not a word about the drunks in the back. I was just on my way. Felt very good about it. Was this typical or atypical do you think?


Every police department has different priorities, they might have been looking for someone specific, and they pulled you over to take a look. When they didn't see what they were looking for, you were just told to vamoose and that was that.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> If it was after midnight, he stopped you to see if you were drunk. The headlight gave him a legitimate reason to stop you. He would have treated you the same way if you weren't an Uber driver.


His attitude rapidly shifted. He commented "I know you guys keep up with your cars, you probably just didn't notice". He started with that typical cop attitude of cutting you off mid sentence with another question. (yeah bro, it's the Prius, obviously) I see the officer from time to time and we talk occasionally, he even admits as such he knows we're out doing our jobs trying to make an honest living. Although he definitely hates when A1A and Seabreeze come to stop due to some driver picking up.

I've been pulled over in Broward several times, both while Ubering and not. Stating that I'm driving for Uber has definitely hastened the interaction, and it ends on much more personal and friendly notes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

About a month ago I got pulled over for making a right turn at a red light without stopping completely at UCSC campus. It was about 1am. Had just dropped off my pax and it was surging 
After we both agreed we knew what I had done wrong, he asked where I was going. I told him I had just dropped off some kids and was going to pick more up from downtown.
He then proceeded to tell me that he thinks I was also speeding(which I was). Told me speed limit is 25mph all over campus blah blah blah. After all that he did NOT give me a ticket. Told me to drive carefully.

I'm pretty sure he gave me a pass because I was UBering. Altough I have been lucky with cops in the past.


----------

